
Gmail confidential mode – Set expiration dates for your emails - naren87
https://www.blog.google/products/g-suite/new-security-and-intelligent-features-new-gmail-means-business/
======
ColinWright
I've seen several things about this on Mastodon. Here is one comment from
there:

 _" Gmail's upcoming self-destructing emails will require the recipients to
click on a link and log in with their #Google accounts to see the content, if
they are accessing via IMAP/SMTP._

 _" Don't be fooled: Google's purpose is not to give us more confidentiality.
They want all of their users to access their mailboxes via the Gmail app or
their web interface, so they are creating a burden to the recipients and
calling it “security” to convince people to adopt it."_

\--
[https://octodon.social/@miramarco/99871209330208151](https://octodon.social/@miramarco/99871209330208151)

Personally, as someone who doesn't use GMail, I'm wondering how they intend an
email to remain "confidential" if they've sent it to me, outside of their
walled-garden. My guess is that they won't send it, they'll _require_ me to
use their services to receive email from their users.

So don't be fooled. Google is not your friend, they are a company that makes
money by knowing more about you than anyone else does.

~~~
salawat
Never mind this is a legal land mine waiting to happen.

Get sued, must preserve all documentation...Woops. Google just deleted it.
Sorry!

Enjoy the obstruction and destruction of evidence charges.

